# Introduction



## PierreL (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi everyone!


First time I join a fan club like this one! I might think THIS is the good one, so far I find every thing for my interests, except for the Blues and the Boogie-Woogie!

WWII warbirds? I am contaminated since I was around 12. I love flight Sim's like IL-2, I take pictures during airshows, I enjoy the sound of the engines, I always try to imagine what the pilots and ground crew members went through during the war times.

Regards

D112


----------

